# This Should Be Fun



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The installer just showed up with my 922. And it's his first. And he hasn't had any training. And he didn't have the OTA module because he or who ever either didn't read the complete work order or didn't understand. In fact, I had to point it out to him that it was on the work order. And he's a Dish employee in a Dish truck with a Dish shirt on. So, if you hear some loud ugly words from northeast Kingwood, TX you'll know what's causing it. Nice guy though. At least they tossed in the OTA when I called yesterday.

Gonna be a fun Saturday morning.  And yes, I said I wasn't interested in the 922. But I got interested so there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> The installer just showed up with my 922. And it's his first. And he hasn't had any training. And he didn't have the OTA module because he or who ever either didn't read the complete work order or didn't understand. In fact, I had to point it out to him that it was on the work order. And he's a Dish employee in a Dish truck with a Dish shirt on. So, if you hear some loud ugly words from northeast Kingwood, TX you'll know what's causing it. Nice guy though. At least they tossed in the OTA when I called yesterday.
> 
> Gonna be a fun Saturday morning.  And yes, I said I wasn't interested in the 922. But I got interested so there.


Let's see. "What's a network...."


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Let's see. "What's a network...."


The only problem we had was connecting using my Netgear Powerline/ethernet adapters. The tech plugged in the Slinglink adapter and the 922 connected almost immediately.

Here it is about 3 hours after the install began and I'm slingin' to my computer. Now I need to set up my lap top to take out on the patio 

Need to get a Slingcatcher for a couple of other TVs.

Phrelin my friend, you gotta get one


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> The only problem we had was connecting using my Netgear Powerline/ethernet adapters. The tech plugged in the Slinglink adapter and the 922 connected almost immediately. Need to get a Slingcatcher for a couple of other TVs.


Is Dish going to offer the Slingcatcher at some point? or will we have to shell out another couple hundred bucks for another add-on......? :sure:

They do advertise the sling as TV everywhere.....
By the way glad it went well, mine did too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> The only problem we had was connecting using my Netgear Powerline/ethernet adapters. The tech plugged in the Slinglink adapter and the 922 connected almost immediately.
> 
> Here it is about 3 hours after the install began and I'm slingin' to my computer. Now I need to set up my lap top to take out on the patio
> 
> ...


I have a Slingbox PRO HD on my 722 and love it. At some point I may move it to my 612 and get a 922. But right now both the 722 and 612 work, so I'm reluctant to take on the 922's DVR issues.

I think the whole Sling concept will be absolutely perfect for our home needs once they get the App for our iPad (the iPhone App works, but I want the sharpest quality).

We did try it away from home in Sacramento, but the hotel's wired and wifi connection was too slow to get decent quality. OK to keep current with "The Daily Show."


----------

